
Increasing my ignorance on Neural Science - douche
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/12/28/increasing-ignorance-neural-science/
======
andraganescu
"It’s not that I know better than they do, just that it’s clear they are wrong
and actively glossing over huge bodies of ignorance to focus on the subjects
they think they understand.", this is very common feeling one gets across many
domains from contact with textbooks.

